# Subscription question



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Wife just got a car with a 3 month SIrius subscription. We're considering getting a regular subscription when it's over, but I have some questions:


If we get a portable radio, do we really have to subscribe that at an addition fee?

How close to a window do you need to be to get a sat signal? Are these things really any good at all?


----------



## HarleyJoel (Dec 10, 2005)

It's $6.99 a month extra for each additional radio. Because Sirius used satellites that move throughout the sky, it's not a real good idea to try to get a signal through a closed window. If you can get the antenna outside you'll be okay or you can use your internet connection through your computer. If you're lucky you might be able to get a signal through your roof as I have one of my antenna's on top of a cabinet and it works fine in the top floor of my house. They also have signal home repeaters that cost about $100 that will send the signal throughout your home. 
I've had Sirius for about four years and I think it's well worth it. Hope you enjoy it.


----------

